# I found treasure but can't get it...???????



## goldinnature (Sep 8, 2017)

Dear friends :
I found a large quantity of this material , it was buried under ancient roman human body...
-1)First i used "METAL DETECTING GOLD" it gave me positive sign for gold , so my first thought is "this is gold chloride " so i melt it down....what i get is grey magnetic ball.
-2) Second i used AR boil it for 1hour and let it settle for night... some of it were disolved in solution ,so i precipitate it with SMB remelt it ...same result.
-3) Third shot i used AR but this time i work with the dirt that left not the solution...i put the dirt in cyanide and hydrogen peroxide for two hour it turn the solution into green , i precipitate the cyanide solution with aluminium foil...well nothing were drop i let it settle for night and then i melt the dirt that didn't disolve in cyanide solution what i get is copper...it disolve in nitric acid and left black dirt...........stange....
-4) For the four time i put this sample in HCL boil it for 1hour i start to see green dirt and little yellow dirt i am not sure it is gold...i let it settle for night then i filter it then boil it again in distilled water with hydrogen peroxide in around 170 C ....i saw nothing jst brown dirt....then i roasting it i saw brown dirt and little yellow dirt it may be gold but i am not sure.....
So , if someone can guide to get the gold out of this material , i will appreciate it and he'll get a reward ...for this forum and for his personal benefit


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 8, 2017)

Can you explain this; "First i used "METAL DETECTING GOLD"?


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 8, 2017)

And how do you know it was an "ancient roman human body..." ?


----------



## goldinnature (Sep 8, 2017)

Thank you guys for interact with me...
1)Can you explain this; "First i used "METAL DETECTING GOLD"? i put the METAL DETECTING"Fisher Gold Bug " on the material it gave positive sign...
2)And how do you know it was an "ancient roman human body..." ? well the area is Roman ruins , and when i was in university my professor told me it is ancient roman human body...........
Thank you


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 8, 2017)

I wouldn't trust a metal detector to identify anything.
Maybe help you find it, but not to identify it.
And especially not dirt or anything other than actual metal.


----------



## goldinnature (Sep 8, 2017)

So ,Could be another thing,not gold ???


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 8, 2017)

goldinnature said:


> So ,Could be another thing,not gold ???



Not only "could be another thing"
Probably "be another thing"


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Sep 8, 2017)

A metal detector woild not detect gold chloride.
Also, gold is not magnetic

You are playing with something worse than fire, going back and forth from acid to cyanide..


----------



## kernels (Sep 8, 2017)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> A metal detector woild not detect gold chloride.
> Also, gold is not magnetic
> 
> You are playing with something worse than fire, going back and forth from acid to cyanide..



Not even mentioning digging up roman era remains ...


----------



## goldinnature (Sep 9, 2017)

guys guys...i guess you didn't read the thread........READ THE THIRD SHOT
after soaking this material in AR then in cyanide, i get a piece of copper which is not magnetic...don't you think that copper should be disolved in AR or even in potassium cyanide......isn't that strange???????


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 9, 2017)

Real simple...........You need an assay done.


----------



## goldinnature (Sep 9, 2017)

You mean fire assay or acid....wouldn't AR consider as assay


----------



## snoman701 (Sep 11, 2017)

goldinnature said:


> guys guys...i guess you didn't read the thread........READ THE THIRD SHOT
> after soaking this material in AR then in cyanide, i get a piece of copper which is not magnetic...don't you think that copper should be disolved in AR or even in potassium cyanide......isn't that strange???????



I'm not trying to be xenophobic or rude, but it's clear that English is not your native language. There is clearly something missing in translation.

Acidification of cyanide is a real risk given your procedure, which is why topher responded as he did.

Copper that is not dissolved by ar is not surprising, as there may be something neutralizing the acid.

There are also ethical concerns over ancient roman burial sites. In the us, this would be highly illegal. It may not be in your home country, but it is best that you quell those concerns...if it is in fact legal. 

Fire assay will be your best bet. But even the use of small samples, and stannous chloride can very well determine if their is gold present. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goldinnature (Sep 12, 2017)

Dear folks:
I talked in previous thread about a dirt i found it(in image below), what i did is boil it in hydrochloric acid and let it settle for night then boil it again in distilled water and hydrogen peroxide, i start see a small yellow dirt wich i guess is gold....so i put it in furnace with borax and sodium bicarbonate for about one hour ....let it cool....then nothing is in there just black borax...so i prepared it to the furnace for another one hour and half ...finally i got a piece of gold..........my question is why it took too long(2 hour and half in 1700 c°) to get the gold? what's tthe problem ?


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Sep 12, 2017)

goldinnature, I've merged your new thread with the first one. Since it deals with the same material, it will make more sense if we keep all the information in one thread.

Dave


----------



## snoman701 (Sep 12, 2017)

Metal, when melted as a powder mixed with borax, initially goes in to a flow in the molten borax glass. As these small pieces of metal called prills find each other through mixing of the glass, or stirring with a carbon rod, they join together and form small molten pieces of metal. These grow in size as they find other small pieces of molten metal. The whole process can take some time.

When I used to prepare the glass furnace for glass blowing, I'd shovel in the powder. I'd then let the furnace go at 2500 deg for fifteen minutes to bring it up to heat. I'd then put a potato on the end of a stainless rod and immerse the potato under the surface of the glass, the steam created would mix the powdered glass batch with the molten glass. Even then, the glass would then have to sit for 12 - 24 hours for all of the glass batch to dissipate and become clear again. This is the same principal. It must mix. This is why rotary furnaces are used, to continually mix the metal/flux/slag, to collect alloy.


----------



## snoman701 (Sep 12, 2017)

I want to go back to cyanide and AR recovery.

When acid is mixed with a cyanide solution, hydrogen cyanide gas is generated. This is a deadly gas that can and will kill you if not handled with the utmost care.

To the original poster. You will get a better response by giving more information. Details of every step. How much material used, how much acid, how much cyanide, what strength solution, temperature, etc. Success and failure is determined by the details.


----------



## goldinnature (Sep 13, 2017)

Actually, i stop to use cyanide and start using just hydrochloric acid as i said...i boil the dirt in hydrochloric acid ( i used 1 L for half KG boil it for 1 h in 100 C°) and let it settle for night then boil it again in distilled water and hydrogen peroxide 170c°, i start see a small yellow dirt wich i guess is gold...my question is it took so long to get the gold in furnace, what is the solution for that?


----------



## rickbb (Sep 13, 2017)

goldinnature said:


> ... i start see a small yellow dirt wich i guess is gold



Ding, ding, ding, problem number one. Stop guessing, get a real assay done so you will know exactly what you have to work with.

At the very least read the sticky at the top of the prospecting section on how to quickly do a field test on a small, (one gram) sample of your "yellow dirt" to see if you even need to bother with an assay.


----------

